# Photo Tips



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Here it goes, my attempt to help yall take better photos. 

Here it goes;

Action:

Your camera needs to be on a setting where you can take photos fast, and stop the action. Those who are getting a lot of blur just have it set wrong. 

For an SLR there you want to use the Shutter Priority setting. This is usually a S or a TV on the Camera Dial. When you put it on this setting, you can then set what the shutter speed will be. So crank it up to over 1000. Your camera will then put in the aperture automatically. This is because you want that shutter to snap fast which stops the action. 

Here is a Nikon and a Canon to give you an idea. You could also put it on that little sports guy who is running. But this way gives you more control. It is on the dial that you turn. The canon has a "TV" and the Nikon an "S".


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks so much Melissa!

I could use the advice, I am the WORST photographer. It made me discouraged, I hardly use my camera anymore!

Keep the tips coming :biggrin1: 

~Kristin


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

*photo tips*

thanks for the tips. How do I put Racquet's picture on the web-site.
ThanksElayne


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Two: Change your ISO. Thats like when you used to have film, you could buy 400 etc...put your ISO on 400. This should help in lower light situations. 

Some of this you might have to break out the manual. Or tell me what kind of camera you have. Above, when you change the shutter speed, you will see it move on the display. Some are on top of the camera, some on back or you may have to look through the viewfinder.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

If you have a compact camera, there is usually a Sports or a scene setting. Use that for action! 

Now in the above pic, you see the one button and it looks like several boxes stacked up on top of each other. That is the setting you can choose to make the shutter go snap snap snap very fast like a fashion photographer. You just hold it down and it snaps away. 

Focus:
If you can change your focus and most SLR's you might try al servo focus. This will change the focus as the subject moves. If you have a compact point and shoot...well then pray. 

I sometimes throw something then try to get them bringing it back or jumping etc....

1) Use S or TV and put the big number high, like over 1000
2) Put your ISO around 400
3) Try a faster focus like AI FOCUS OR AI SERVO
4) Take the focus off of One shot to Continuous. ( The little boxes, or two boxes stacked) 
5)Pray


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Portrait: If you can get your guys to sit still, you can put it on the AV or A. Then move the small number to around 5.6. The camera will then do the shutter speed automatically. Make sure you press the button half way down and focus on their faces, and then recompose without letting go of the button. 

If its bright outide, I try to put them in the shade. If you go out around 7ish, and find a nice spot where it is shaded but they are still getting light from the sky/or a certain direction it will be nice. Throw some flowers behind them and you have a shot like my avatar.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Now ask my some questions....I will try to help in any way.

If you can not find your camera manual, you can usually download them online.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you Melissa. You are great!:whoo:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

So much work though <BG> Okay, if I put it on the little sports guy is it no longer auto focus and I would have to adjust things myself? I would like better photos especially with the action shots so I am gonna have to find the manual or start paying for those expensive trial shots!

Amanda


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

If you put it on the sports guy, the focus will be FINE. The sports guy should help any action shots. Dont think about focus unless you are doing it more manual like the AV or TV. 

The sports guy just tells your camera you are shooting action, and it will adjust everything for you.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Melissa,
Thanks! My husband tried to show me fancy things to do and I get confused. He gets frustrated with me and I get frustrated like today when I came back from the park and all the shots were RAW!!! I found out how to make them jpeg in the computer program though.

Amanda (who thinks cameras can be worse than havanese v. hsd's!)


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Thanks Melissa, I can't believe I had the settings almost right. Now if the weather will cooperate today...


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

You have some really awesome action photos Debbie!:biggrin1:


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Melissa, i was looking into getting an SLR Nikon D40x & was wondering your opinion on the 'under $1,000' cameras. Im sure your cameras are MUCH better but i would appreciate your opinion on at least what features are best to look for. Thanks


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

LuvMyHavanese said:


> Melissa, i was looking into getting an SLR Nikon D40x & was wondering your opinion on the 'under $1,000' cameras. Im sure your cameras are MUCH better but i would appreciate your opinion on at least what features are best to look for. Thanks


My Aunt just gave me the Nikon D40.What is the difference between the D40 and D40x.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

OHHHHHHHHH :frusty: now I got it thank you so much Melissa. I down loaded my manual it was onlt 4.oo so now I have and and now I know what all these buttons are for LOL:whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I have a really old cannon T 50 but it takes great pictures my question is the iso and asa mine will go to 1600 should I set mine at the Iso at 1600 for the actions shots?? I did fine out that my hubby had it set wrong hahaha so I am sure I will get some old fashion pictures of Yoda in action LOL thanks Melissa


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

mintchip said:


> My Aunt just gave me the Nikon D40.What is the difference between the D40 and D40x.


I do know one difference between the two is D40 is 6.1mp and D40x is 10.2mp.

Personally I have the Canon Digital Rebel xt. Love it. My sister has the Nikon D40 and she loves it. I find the canon easier to use.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Debbie,
Are you happy with the original lens, etc. that came with the camara? I am just beginning to look for a starter DSLR and the Canon Digital Rebel XT is what I'm considering.
Thank you Melissa for all your help and thanks for everyone elses imput!

Beverly


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> I do know one difference between the two is D40 is 6.1mp and D40x is 10.2mp.
> 
> Personally I have the Canon Digital Rebel xt. Love it. My sister has the Nikon D40 and she loves it. I find the canon easier to use.


Thanks for the information dboudreau. I've been saving to get the Canon but my Aunt surprised me with a great gift....maybe now I can afford to get another lens.:biggrin1: 
Any recommendations for a great multi purpose lens?
You have great pictures of Sam.I almost called my guy Sam but my friend's dog is Sammy and the name was to close.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

BeverlyA said:


> Hi Debbie,
> Are you happy with the original lens, etc. that came with the camara? I am just beginning to look for a starter DSLR and the Canon Digital Rebel XT is what I'm considering.
> Thank you Melissa for all your help and thanks for everyone elses imput!
> 
> Beverly


I have the 75-300mm lense as well. I have been able to great some great shots of Bald Eagles with it. I'm still very much a beginner, but having good equipment sure helps.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Debbie, i was also looking a he canon rebel too but didnt know anyone who has used it. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

The rebel...the D40...any of those will be good! Just get the best one in your budget. Most cameras have enough megapixels. I have wall portraits from my old D100 which was 6! 

Susan...is yours film or digital? If its digi, the ISO probably shouldnt go over 400 unless its really dark then 800. 800 and over you are going to see some grain depending on your camera. Shutter speed is what you want to jack up to over 1000. 

If anyone is using film, dont change your iso to make it different than the film. It needs to be whatever your film is, which the camera normally sets automatically. You dont want to mess with it. Im not sure anyone uses film anymore. 

How about some photoshop lessons? Anyone using Photoshop?????


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I am using the old fashion cannon T50 film I took about 3 rolles of film yesterday with it at different setting I am using the 400 film. I have 5 different lens too from short to long I bought this camera off of ebay for 60.00 I thought it was a good price bag ,camera 5 lenes and these color plastic thing alls I know how to do is point and shoot LOL. Im getting photo shop 7.0 next month.Hurah parents bought it and they are giving it to me. I still like using film I guess Im old fashion the new HDD sony my husband bought me takes digital and video but its not the slr thank you melissa for all your input on these tips


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> How about some photoshop lessons? Anyone using Photoshop?????


Yes please, I need lots of help.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Im not sure anyone uses film anymore. /QUOTE]
> 
> My sister in law just had a baby recently & she wanted to get a camera. Everyone was telling her to get a digital. Well she spent a fortune on a film camera-which now she hates because it really is a pain to get film developed, cant delete or email pictures right away etc... so now she just always borrows ours.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Great tips, Melissa! I have a low-budget camera, Nikon's Coolpix 6 mp, so can't do too much with it.  I also have the sports icon, but the pics are always very blurry. :frusty: I'm going to have to read the manual I guess! :suspicious:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> How about some photoshop lessons? Anyone using Photoshop?????


:ear:Yes, Tell me more :ear:


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Photoshop tips would be AWESOME. I know that the majority of photoshop users are self-taught, and I've been trying to learn to use it, but it is not easy! I am going to take a class this summer through the Beverly Hills Adult School, so that might help.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I will start a new photoshop thread. 

At least there is something I can help with....haha....


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Thank you reece and thank you Melissa


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Photoshop:

http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=19541#post19541


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Melissa, i was just wondering(since we are on a photo thread) how you became a photographer. I have been to your website & i was VERY impressed by what i saw. You are obviously very talented & it looks like you love what you do.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Melissa-What about getting filters for your lenses--are they any good? Do you recommend getting one?
Sally


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

You guys are almost all pros like melissa! Talking about the different cameras... yikes I have some reading and catching up to do. I know we have a digital canon rebel and everything else in his photographing backpack is uncharted territory! I know there are other lenses and I know there is a cool filter that makes stars twinkle but that is about it!

Amanda


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Melissa-What about getting filters for your lenses--are they any good? Do you recommend getting one?
> Sally


I sure don't have any where near the experience of Melissa, but the camera store where I bought my camera recommended a protective filter to put on the lenses. If it gets scratched you are out $20.00. But if your lenses gets scratch it is much more expensive.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Debbie is right. I dont use protective lenses too much but I should. A simple UV filter should do the trick. 

Shannon, I have always loved photography. I kind of started playing with it then got into studio stuff. There comes a point when you start doing too many favors for your friends and you decide to start charging for it. 
How the heck I became a baby photographer, I have NO clue. 
I knew nothing about babies. Just snowballed. I know a ton about babies now!  Thanks for the comments about my site.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> I sure don't have any where near the experience of Melissa, but the camera store where I bought my camera recommended a protective filter to put on the lenses. If it gets scratched you are out $20.00. But if your lenses gets scratch it is much more expensive.


I have those but I heard about gradient and star filters also.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*Photos*








Everyone has such great photos!! We have some new members with great phots also.
Lets start again sharing more tips to getting great photos.


----------

